# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Пятница 13

## Sanych

Как вы относитесь к этой дате?? Пугает ли она вас??? Боитесь ли встретить  чёрного кота с пустыми вёдрами в этот день??

Кстати, в этом году таких дат было 3. Сегодня последняя на 2009 г.

----------


## Jemal

Дата, конечно, интерестная, но ничего сверхъестественного не испытываю. Непомню, что бы в этот день произошло что-нибудь значимое...день как день.

----------


## Asteriks

Откуда вообще этот страх перед пятницей, 13? Знает кто-нибудь? Мне если не напоминать, то я не боюсь. А так вроде задумываюсь. У меня день нормально прошёл.

----------


## Sanych

Страх наверное после одноимённого голливудского фильма нагнали.

----------


## vova230

Я так даже и не заметил

----------


## Irina

Отношусь с юмором, люблю попугать тех кто в это верит. А у самой вечно перелеты попадают на 13 и пятница 13.

----------


## BiZ111

да по какому нахрен фильму? Голивуд ещё не родился.

_Первое зарегистрированное упоминание о «пятнице тринадцатого» вообще относится к началу 1900-ых._

Нет такой исторической даты, которую бы официально идентифицировали как происхождение суеверия. Задолго до 20-го столетия имелись свидетельства, что число 13 считали неудачным, и пятница, считалась неудачным днём, однако не было *никакой связи между этими двумя суевериями*.

По предположениям наиболее суеверной части населения именно в пятницу Адам и Ева, наученные змеем, отведали с дерева познания запретный плод. 

*Насчёт исторических фактов/совпадений:*
*Пятница, 13* октября 1066 был последний день господства Саксонского Короля Гарольда II. В этот день Уильям предложил Гарольду уступить корону, но Гарольд отклонил предложение. Битва при Гастингсе произошла на следующий день (суббота, 14 октября 1066). Гарольд был убит, а Уильям взял под свой контроль Англию.

Король Филипп IV (по прозвищу Красивый) арестовал и казнил большинство Рыцарей Тамплиеров. Их арест был организован одновременно, в пятницу, 13 октября 1307. И это событие дало начало легенде о неудачной *пятнице, 13*-го.

Ещё Тайная Вечеря (12 чел+1), пир богов в Вальгалле (12+1)

----------

